# Saliva stains white paws....what gives?



## croll326 (Jul 25, 2009)

My pup has white paws and when he holds something to chew on it his saliva gets on his paws and stains them brownish/red color. I purchased and have been using shampoo for white dogs on his paws and it seems to help but what could cause his saliva to stain his fur? Is it his kibble? 

He is finishing up a bag of Innova EVO Red Meat and is stating Instinct Duck & Turkey as we speak. He will be transitioned over the next week to 10 days.


----------



## devlee (Apr 12, 2009)

It's probably red yeast or Ptyrosporin, an organism that will grow on wet fur/hair. Any around the mother or eyes?


----------



## ThoseWordsAtBest (Mar 18, 2009)

More than likely your water source. Saw it a lot on Malteses in the grooming salon. One woman thought I was nuts when I said either get a water filter or give him bottled water after the shave, until she came back and his fur had not turned red again.


----------



## Purley (Sep 7, 2009)

My oldest shih-tzu licks his paws. I have no idea why. But his saliva makes them brown. He has a few kind of nervous problems and I think his personality is why he licks!!


----------



## pittsabowawa (Jul 26, 2009)

What do you give him to chew? My girl has white paws and when she gets bones with meat on them her paws will get stained. If the stain is red I would just make sure that your pup doesn't have any cuts in his mouth (I have a problem with this because she has jowls that get cut by her teeth every now and then)


----------



## croll326 (Jul 25, 2009)

A few things...

1. He doesnt lick his paws because of an allergy or anything
2. When we go to work he gets a stuffed kong. He pins it against the side of his crate and holds it with his paws. He also holds his deer antlers that he chews on.
3. I called the vet and she wasnt concerned.
4. I will try using filtered water for a while and see if that helps.


----------

